# What process is used to print Motocross Jerseys??



## SixFeetDeep (Jul 13, 2008)

Hello, I am new to the forum and I searched and searched on this topic and I must be entering the wrong keywords, because I can't Find anything. I am wanting to know how Motocross Jerseys are printed, Such as the ones made by FOX and THOR. It think it is the same process that is used to print boardshorts. I have even seen belts that seem to be printed using this same process, but I don't know what it is and where to get it done. If you guys can help me out I would really appreciate it.

Thanks,

-Cameron


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Most motorcross and paintball jerseys that I know of are done using polyester fabric and dye sublimation ink. The large roll of polyester fabric is run inder a larger roll-to-roll heat press. The dye sub ink is printed on to a release paper and feed into the roll-to-roll press. After the fabric and dye sub release paper go through the roll-to-roll press, the fabric is printed. Then it is cut down into the panels to create the jersey and sewn together.

Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## SixFeetDeep (Jul 13, 2008)

Are there any companies that can do this to an already sewn together piece, such as boardshorts or a blank polyester garment?

Thanks again!


----------



## SixFeetDeep (Jul 13, 2008)

I attached an image of a racing jersey, Does anyone know of a company where I can have my own jerseys printed and achieve the same look as the one attached? Is this Dye Sublimination? If so, they say you can't do it on black, but I have seen tons of black racing jerseys. How and where can I get something like this made?

-Thanks everyone


----------



## phillymatt (May 13, 2008)

Custom Sports Gear, Inc. Custom Apparel

they make all kinds of custom jerseys


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I have seen jersey's done with heat press vinyl and they look and wear great. I know not everyone uses sublimation. I like the bike shirts are mostly sublimation though. ..... JB


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

The picture of the fox jersey does look like it is done with sublimation. The key that I looked at was the collar and it is similar to the way the other ones are made. With sublimation, the black in the jersey is black ink on a white fabric.

The problem with a complete garment is that you will have a seam in the print somewhere. You can almost never get a shirt to lay flat and you will see a wrinkle in the print. You also have to press it twice (i.e. front and the back) and reheating sublimation ink might alter the color.

You want to do a search from a sublimation cut-and-sew operation. That is what you are looking for.

Best wishes,

Mark


----------

